# new to digital camera help with LED viewer



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a PowerShot A3400 IS (Canon) and it is my 1st digital camera (I had a Mamiya film camera before that but it was ruined in a flood and I couldn't afford film and processing any more). 

I found out that I can't see what I'm shooting in daylight outside. I've tried different settings on the brightness of the LED viewer. I tried a Delkin Devices DU3.0-M BLK Universal Pop-Up Shade for 3.0-Inch LCDs (Black) but the first wouldn't stick and the second one did but didn't make a difference in seeing what I was trying to shoot. (The size was right - I do have a 3" screen.)

Besides not being able to make out anything in the sunlight (or even shade during the day outside), I find it harder to find in the view screen (as opposed to a regular view finder) the object I'm trying to photograph. 

I don't have any money to buy a new camera and anyway most seem not to have view finders but those horrible view screens - is there a reason for this?

I'd appreciate any tips on shooting with the view screen and especially outside during the day.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You might want to go through the manual again and double check that the screen brightness doesn't have some other adjustments or auto setting you haven't found. I have a Panasonic GF5 and have little to no problems shooting outside in full sun (And I live in the Valley of the Sun.).


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I've just gone through the manual again and there's nothing on it.

Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have any kind of screen protector on the LCD?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi tierra :wave:

Most 'Point-n-shoot' cameras only have a view-screen on the back, partly through lack of space but mainly through cost - It's mostly 'Bridge' and DSLR-cameras that have a view-finder and screen.

I've never really used a 'P&S' camera, but I've seen lots of folks holding theirs with their left-hand fingers acting as a shade across the top of the camera, bridging their eyebrows.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you.

No screen protector. When I asked at the camera shop they said only the hood or some things that were twice the cost of the camera and too big for the camera would work. 

What kind of screen protector and where would I get it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I asked because they can make the LCD harder to see. Did you make sure to pull the protective "sticker" off of the LCD when you got the camera?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

There was no protective film over it when I bought the camera; which I thought was weird. I double checked there's no protective film on it.

Thank you!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

you may be able to make or buy a hood for the LCD - Hoodman make a range, mostly for DSLR's though if the screen size is same then you can use them: 
Another common solution is a loupe (magnifier) in a viewfinder similar to these


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I bought a hood (Delkin Devices DU3.0-M BLK Universal Pop-Up Shade for 3.0-Inch LCDs (Black)) and it didn't help and I returned it.

The loupe (magnifier) were way too expensive - more than the camera. It's much bigger than the camera also.

Thank you.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Try shooting in "Night" mode.

Try turning off the screen (if your camera allows) take a shot then turn it back on.

Return it for a different model.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you.

There is no "night mode" nor a way to turn off the screen. I just rechecked the manual.

This is a very inexpensive camera. I'm on SS and the camera was a present, I'd never be able to afford even a cheap camera.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is the ability to view actually on look around page 67 onward about the settings http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/6/0300007146/01/psa4000is-a3400is-a2400is-a2300-a1300-a810-cug-c-en.pdf there seems to be a 2 second to 10 second setting maybe it is set to to short a time


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you. I'll look through it and try later.


----------

